# Last Trip Of The Season



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Well, this weekend will be it for camping for the season (Higgins Lake SP in Michigan). One more long weekend and then time to winterize.









The trailer get's tucked into the indoor storage in the beginning of October. At least we can feel comfortable that it is protected from the elements so there won't be any nasty surprises come spring time.

It's been a good break-in season for us, and now we get to start planning more mods and the bigger trips that start next summer.


----------



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

Hi,

We're in Southeast, MI. too!! We've got a trip planned in a few weeks. We like to keep an eye on the weather and sneak in a trip in October if the weather cooperates. It's supposed to be in the 80's this week, so maybe we'll have a warm fall.??


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

mgoblue26rs said:


> Hi,
> 
> We're in Southeast, MI. too!! We've got a trip planned in a few weeks. We like to keep an eye on the weather and sneak in a trip in October if the weather cooperates. It's supposed to be in the 80's this week, so maybe we'll have a warm fall.??


Yes, that would be nice, but between the winter storage term starting, the summer contract ending, and the fact I have been neglecting my house all summer







, we're going to hang it up for the year.

We also spend some time at my Parent's cottage that is up north, so we can still enjoy fall colors and that crisp autumn air!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Indoor storage, nice!!

Get busy with those house projects









Mike


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm reading these posts about "last trip" or "time to winterize" from you folks UP NORTH and it's really depressing to hear and I feel bad for you.









At the same time, it make me feel very fortunate to live where I do.







Despite suffering through the hottest August in 118 years of record-keeping, and continuing in the worst drought ever, I am looking forward to four or more trips before calling it a season complete. We'll kick off the fall camping season this coming weekend, and wrap it up with a trip the week of Thanksgiving.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

GoVols said:


> I'm reading these posts about "last trip" or "time to winterize" from you folks UP NORTH and it's really depressing to hear and I feel bad for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We wouldn't have been able to survive that heat this summer.









Acutally, I love winter if the weather cooperates and we get a decent amount of snow! Heck it's the only time I get to use my 4WD!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*PACKING IT IN!!!! *














OH NO! I guess You've Gotta Do What You've Gotta Do but we're not even thinking about the "E-N-D" yet. Especially not after last year - verywarm right into Jan. We'll play it by ear for doing the "W" thing - but, until then, we'll be camping for at least the next 3 weekends! We love Fall Camping - temps are perfect, colors are fabulous, and - maybe the best part - tourists have all gone home! (Oops - if that's any of you...please don't take offense. We love tourists in NH...and sure hope you'll come back next summer. It's just real nice when we get our roads & playgrounds back and can enjoy our State ourselves!)

Nathan - sure hope that doesn't mean you'll pack away your OB.com log-in, too!

btw - could you measure that shelf, please, before you put her to bed?







Thx.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

You guys are just Killing my buzz. No more "winterizing" or "storage" talk.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

h2oman said:


> You guys are just Killing my buzz. No more "winterizing" or "storage" talk.


Let us put an end to the winterizing or storage talk.....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Well, the weekend was great! The weather was perfect, and the only rain was overnight. The only issue was that this year is a great year for acorns. It sounded like a hail storm every time there was a wind gust!









We camped with my parents and my brother (with family). It was great to get away and fun because we ranged from a pop up to a 5er with us in between.

Interestingly, there were two 5'ers in the campground that were being pulled by pre 2004 F150's. One of them was probably 30' long. No clue what the pin weight was







but the truck was definetly squatting a little when they pulled in







. I'm always amazed to see what some people tow with


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Well, the weekend was great! The weather was perfect, and the only rain was overnight. The only issue was that this year is a great year for acorns. It sounded like a hail storm every time there was a wind gust!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When we were camping over labor day saw the same thing. Some guy with a 32' 5er had a 1500 he was pulling it with. Was talking to another guy that we were camped by that had a 5er and he had seen the guy before with that camper and reported that this year he had a new 1/2 T truck. I wonder why?


----------

